# Traps for front forks



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

I am looking for a trap that swivels around the skewer for the fronts forks. I want one that when I lock the forks down on the trap I can swivel the bike without damaging the forks. Any ideas where to look?

Thanks


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

I have no idea what you're talking about. Maybe with a bit of clarification someone can help. What do you mean by "trap"? Is this something that you would use while riding the bike or are you talking about part of a bike rack system for carrying it on your car. What do you mean by "swivel the bike without damaging the forks"??


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

dir-t said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. Maybe with a bit of clarification someone can help. What do you mean by "trap"? Is this something that you would use while riding the bike or are you talking about part of a bike rack system for carrying it on your car. What do you mean by "swivel the bike without damaging the forks"??


I was confused too....

Maybe:

ITS A TRAP! - YouTube

Sorry no help....


----------



## jfmcgowan (Apr 18, 2011)

I think he's looking for a Tandem carrier, like the Thule 558P or its Yakima equivelant. I have the Thule 558P and love it.

Its front fork mount can swivel at least 90 degrees to allow you to swing the tandem's rear wheel clear of the roof of the vehicle. It also rotates at the skewer, while still locked, to allow you to lower the rear wheel to the ground. You then release the skewer and lift the front end of the bike to the ground.

Simple, elegant, and lets me load and unload the tandem alone without ever having to lift the entire bike over my head. My only complaint with it is that its not Thule 1-key compatible. Mine is 10 years old though, so that might have changed.


----------

